# Lodore March 20ish?



## eyeboat (Feb 7, 2017)

Bitter Creek Boaters out of Rock Springs used to do an annual President's Day Lodore.Occasionally too frozen at launch. Therefore party at campground.


----------



## paulster (May 27, 2011)

I did a Mar 31 Yampa a few years ago. Beautiful, quiet, cold (teens at night, snow one day on the water). Did short days and took something like 8 days. Super fun regardless, probably mostly because we were pretty well prepared and had an awesome crew of mostly ex NOLS instructors. We may have taken more ice home than we started with...


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

eyeboat said:


> Bitter Creek Boaters out of Rock Springs used to do an annual President's Day Lodore.Occasionally too frozen at launch. Therefore party at campground.


I went on a trip with one of those guys. The stories of that float over the years were incredible.


----------



## stony2275 (Apr 26, 2010)

theusualsuspect said:


> I went on a trip with one of those guys. The stories of that float over the years were incredible.


Cold short days, but you will probably have the place to yourself. Swims not recommended!


----------



## JC5921 (Apr 27, 2012)

[QUOTE="crew of mostly ex NOLS instructors.
[/QUOTE]
Sounds like a special kind of hell


----------

